# What's your 'power on' routines?



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Folks I was wondering if you could share your routines with regards to powering on your coffee machines. Do many of you use networked plugs to power up machines to coincide with getting out of bed, returning home, etc? When your at home do you leave your machines on most of the time? I know there are a lot of variables depending on your machines but none the less keen to hear your routines


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a Sage Dual Boiler which wakes it self up each day at a time I select. 15 mins before my alarm and it waiting to pump out the espresso for me.

When I had a Gaggia Classic I had it on a timer switch and it was turned on 45 mins before I got up.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a timer plug on mine for work, but recently have been snoozing the alarm so get up with no time for coffee (0530 start).

weekends or when not at work flip it on when I come down with the kids, by the time I have sorted them out the machine is good to go. Normally leave it on til I go out.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I flick it on before I go for a shower in the morning then flick it on as soon as I get in the house in the afternoon/evening. Easy peasy.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I switch on, take the dogs for a walk and its ready for my breakfast brew


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Timer on machine - on 40 minutes before i need a drink


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Wemo, 45 mins before my alarm goes off


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. If you spend the day at home do you all generally leave your machines on all day?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Most of the day.


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

I got a Wemo. It's set up to come on weekday mornings and evenings and weekends 5am-11pm. Seems to work pretty flawlessly and means I can switch it on on a weekday if I come home early, or off if I'm out on a weekend. Easy-peasey.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

+ 1 Wemo. Goes on at 6.30am and off again at 9.30am, on again at 6.30pm, off at 11pm weekdays, then weekends 7am on, 12midnight off. I also love the flexibility of remote control via iPhone to cover weekend movements or changes in weekday routine if coming home early or late or being out on duty calls etc.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Mine is on all day when I am at home. No issues with power consumption. My bills are dirt cheap (about £25/mo)


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Wemo also, goes on 30 mins before my alarm weekdays mornings, turn it on through my iphone on my way home from work. Weekends i just turn it on from my phone before i get out bed/washed. Id defo recommend.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I flick mine on before going in the shower, it stays on all day if I'm home and gets turned off about 9pm unless I'm working late. My bills are cheap too so I don't worry too much about the cost.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

The wemos don't half get some mixed reviews on Amazon..... Suspect a lot of people maybe struggle to work them


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

+1 Sage DB

Set for 5.45am, ready to go when I finally drag my @rse out of bed at 6


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

There has been a long running thread with plenty of discussion about Belkin WeMo including marcuswar's CMW script for Android here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20239-belkin-wemo


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Wemo on at 5.50 am . Brew at 6.25 off at 6.30am . Rest of day wemo over 4g when in/ out of house. Would probably drink half the amount of coffee if it wasnt for WeMo. Wemo firmware updates want to make you tear your hair out and eat it.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I use a wemo. Weekdays I power on before I leave the office (don't get up early enough for one in the morning!). Weekends I'll power up from bed when I wake up and usually leave it on all day in eco mode (i..e the steam boiler powers down and idles at about 60c)


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Brewdog said:


> The wemos don't half get some mixed reviews on Amazon..... Suspect a lot of people maybe struggle to work them


Never had an issue with mine, I can only imagine user error or poor wifi/internet connection. Firmware updates area breeze, really been impressed by it's simplicity although I do use it very simplistically.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Tried a Wemo but it kept tripping the circuit. Now just use an electronic timer plug, but had to hack the coffee machine to make it work.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I use a Wiwo smart plug from Orvibo. From what I've heard and read it's very similar to the Wemo that you can put times in for on n off or do it over the network when you want. I haven't got a set schedule at the moment. On for a few hours in the day depending on work calls etc. And if home on a weekend it's on most of the time.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I use a WeMo together with an Android Tasker script I've written to track my phones alarm in order to turn on the coffee machine 35minutes before my wakeup alarm is due when I'm at home. Works great for me as I always use my phone as my alarm clock so I have different alarms set for weekdays and weekends and if my routine changes I simply adjust the next days alarm as I normally would and the coffee machine automatically follows suit. If I'm away from home the phones knows and doesn't bother turning on the coffee machine.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20239-belkin-wemo&p=263786#post263786


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I just switch it on when i get up, by the time ive had a shower its ready for action. I switch it off after the first cup because I know I wont be having a second cup straight after. When I want another cup I switch it back on !

Proper old skool


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for your inputs. @marcuswar I'm liking that setup you have. Seems that the wemo benefits lots of members so I'll think about getting one too. Good to hear that that having the machines on all day isn't too expensive either. Cheers all


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> +1 Sage DB
> 
> Set for 5.45am, ready to go when I finally drag my @rse out of bed at 6


Sage DB. I just switch it on 5 mins before I need it. As I don't have milk based drinks in the week days.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I have my machine on a timer for 6.45. I'm up at at 7.10 so I have my first espresso before I enter the shower. Otherwise I might fall asleep in there..


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Another Wemo user, dead simple to use and so far reliable. I set it up with on times only then manually turn off once I've had my last coffee. The main benefit for me is that as I am on the road a lot I can turn on my machine when ~30mins from home via my iPhone so it is ready when I get through the door.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

forzajuve said:


> Another Wemo user, dead simple to use and so far reliable. I set it up with on times only then manually turn off once I've had my last coffee. The main benefit for me is that as I am on the road a lot I can turn on my machine when ~30mins from home via my iPhone so it is ready when I get through the door.


Did exactly that last night. Stuck in traffic with Google Now telling me there was an expected 20min delay so turned on the machine remotely (via my Android phone) while sat there and enjoyed a cup of coffee when I eventually got home









I could also set up a tasker script, or a IFTTT recipe to automatically turn on the machine whenever I was within 20mins of home but I think that would actually produce too many false triggers as I don't always want a coffee every time I return home.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Brewdog said:


> Thanks for your inputs. @marcuswar I'm liking that setup you have. Seems that the wemo benefits lots of members so I'll think about getting one too. Good to hear that that having the machines on all day isn't too expensive either. Cheers all


Cheers Brewdog.

If you do get a WeMo and have an Android phone you're welcome to try the script yourself, just let me know.

Looking at the energy consumption emails that my Wemo sends it looks like it would probably cost 32p to leave it on all day (12hrs @ 14p a kWh)


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Switch mine on as soon as I get into workshop, goes off at 2-3pm.

Never heard of WeMo before, would suit me really well. I take it everyone is using wemo switch?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

WeMo switch is the first generation, WeMo Insight is the second generation. Both act as a remote switch but the Insight model is smaller and has a built in energy monitor. Either one will work to just switch the machine on/off.

I have one of each. Both bought from Amazon on deals. The Coffee machine is on the newer Insight model so I can monitor how much electricity it uses, the older one (switch) I now use on my media PC on the TV. It's usually left permanently on with the PC being awoken via Wake-On-Lan, but it's useful to power-cycle it if it hangs for any reason.

Given it's Amazon Prime day tomorrow it might be worth seeing if the WeMo's come up as deal.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> Cheers Brewdog.
> 
> If you do get a WeMo and have an Android phone you're welcome to try the script yourself, just let me know.
> 
> Looking at the energy consumption emails that my Wemo sends it looks like it would probably cost 32p to leave it on all day (12hrs @ 14p a kWh)


That's much appreciated Marcus. I'm on a nexus 6 so if I do get a wemo I may well give you a shout! Cheers


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

My Verona brew boiler switches on by time switch before I get up, and stays on virtually all day and evening. The steam boiler I power up when I start to make a coffee, for when the brew boiler is hot it takes only a minute or three to come up to temp. The time switch goes off at midnight to discourage late coffee intake.

Tony.


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Turn it on when I come back from vacation and never trun it off untill I go on another vacation.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a Wemo switch that switches it on a 06:00 on weekdays to warm up, and 07:00 at Weekends.

I then turn it off when I leave the house.

Seems to work ok for me. The beauty of the wemo switch is that it is remotely accessible. So I can turn on and off from work.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I have an Orvibo S20 (cheaper than a Wemo) controlling my Classic. I have just upgraded to a Fracino Ariete though and as the Orvibo is only rated to 10amps I cannot use it. So I have ordered a Wemo from Amazon.


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Thanks for the tips on wemo! Had never heard of it. Picked an insight up at Costco today. Very excited at the prospect of a hot coffee machine when I get to the workshop tomorrow!


----------



## c10cko (Jul 16, 2015)

Taff said:


> Thanks for the tips on wemo! Had never heard of it. Picked an insight up at Costco today. Very excited at the prospect of a hot coffee machine when I get to the workshop tomorrow!


How much from Costco's, pls?


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

£35


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

According to their website - £34.99 - http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_1,cos_1.14,cos_1.14.4/184824


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

It's cheaper at Amazon - £29.99 - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Belkin-Automation-Switch-Android-Devices/dp/B009SA9Z6S


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

@Taff, I notice you say in your original post you say you got an insight but the picture on the website shows the old (non insight) model. If it is indeed the insight model for £35 then it's actually a very good price but if it's the original model then not such a great price.

Can you confirm if you did indeed get the insight model for £35 (i.e. smaller and includes electricity usage monitoring)

Original model ;










Insight model ;


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

It's the insight and not the switch.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

In which case it's a better buy than the amazon link I posted









They must have the wrong image up on their website?

Thanks for the clarification Taff.


----------



## Nikko007 (Feb 13, 2015)

Gaggia Classic 15/20 mins and mine is ready to rock....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Crap, this just reminded me that I think I forgot to turn off my machine this morning. Should really get the thing on a Wemo


----------



## c10cko (Jul 16, 2015)

Wemo switch purchased this morning from eBay. This forum is killing......!


----------

